# SPOILERS: The August Birchboxes



## zadidoll (Aug 8, 2012)

August Birchbox #1 
Caldrea Hand Soap
DDFÂ® Brightening Cleanser
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
per-fÃ©kt Beauty Lash Perfection Gel
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
 

 
August Birchbox #2 
FusionBeauty LashFusion XLâ„¢
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
SHU UEMURA Art of Hair Cleansing Oil Shampoo
Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream
 



August Birchbox #3 
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Stretch Silkening CrÃ¨me
PIXI Beauty Lip &amp; Line
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream
 



August Birchbox #4 
DDFÂ® Brightening Cleanser
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
Miss Jessie'sÂ® Pillow Soft Curls
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
Whish Three Wishes Body Butter
 



August Birchbox #5 
Caldrea Hand Soap
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
stila smudge stick waterproof eye liner
Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream
 



August Birchbox #6 
Beauty Fixation Make Up Remover
Comodynes Hydra-Tanning Face Moisturizing Summer Glow
Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive
DDFÂ® Brightening Cleanser
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
 



August Birchbox #7 
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
Noir Kohl eyeliner in Black Mania
Osmotics Cosmeceuticals Blue Copper 5 Firming Elasticity Repair
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
TALIKA Oil-Free Lash Conditioning Cleanser
 



August Birchbox #8 
Apothedermâ„¢ Stretch Mark Cream
Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
SHU UEMURA Art of Hair Full Shimmer Illuminating Shampoo
SHU UEMURA Art of Hair Full Shimmer Illuminating Treatment
 



August Birchbox #9 
Beauty Fixation Pre-Tweeze Treatment
Caldrea Hand Soap
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
Oscar Blandi Jasmine Shampoo
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
 



August Birchbox #10 
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream
 



August Birchbox #11 
CleanWell Hand Sanitizing Wipes
DDFÂ® Brightening Cleanser
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
 



August Birchbox #12 
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
SHU UEMURA Art of Hair Essence Absolue Nourishing Protective Oil
stila forever your curl mascara
TALIKA Oil-Free Lash Conditioning Cleanser
 



August Birchbox #13 
Beauty Fixation Make Up Remover
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Quick Curls
PIXI Beauty Lid Last Shadow Pen
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
 



August Birchbox #14 
Beauty Fixation Tinted Lip Conditioner
Caldrea Hand Soap
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
Osmotics Cosmeceuticals Blue Copper 5 Firming Elasticity Repair
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
 



August Birchbox #15 
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
stila stay all dayâ„¢ foundation, concealer, &amp; brush kit
Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream
Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream
 



August Birchbox #16 
Caldrea Hand Soap
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
stila stay all dayâ„¢ foundation, concealer, &amp; brush kit
WEIâ„¢ Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask
WEIâ„¢ Pomegranate Buffing Beads
 



August Birchbox #17 
Beauty Fixation Cuticle Conditioner
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
stila stay all dayâ„¢ foundation, concealer, &amp; brush kit
WEIâ„¢ Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask
WEIâ„¢ Pomegranate Buffing Beads
 



August Birchbox #18 
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original CrÃ¨me de la CrÃ¨me Conditioner
Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Curly Meringue
Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Super Slip Sudsy Shampoo
SabonÂ® Foot Cream
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
TALIKA Lipocils Expert
 



August Birchbox #19 
DDFÂ® Brightening Cleanser
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
Leonor Greyl Masque Fleurs de Jasmin
Leonor Greyl Shampooing Moelle de Bambou
Noir Long Wear eyeliner in Forever Noir
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
 



August Birchbox #20 
DDFÂ® Brightening Cleanser
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
Leonor Greyl Masque Fleurs de Jasmin
Leonor Greyl Shampooing Moelle de Bambou
Noir Long Wear eyeliner in Forever Noir
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
 



August Birchbox #21 
Beauty Fixation Nail Polish Touch-Up
DDFÂ® Brightening Cleanser
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
Whish Three Wishes Body Butter
 



August Birchbox #22 
Beauty Fixation Cuticle Conditioner
DDFÂ® Brightening Cleanser
Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
 



August Birchbox #23 
Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
Oscar Blandi Pronto Invisible Volumizing Dry Shampoo
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
ShowstoppersÂ® Designer Fashion Tape in Nude/Black
 



August Birchbox #24 
Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
Oribe Conditioner for Beautiful Color
Oribe Shampoo for Beautiful Color
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream
 



August Birchbox #25 
Beauty Fixation Make Up Remover
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
LÃ„RABARÂ® Ã¼ber
Sumita Brow Fix
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
 



August Birchbox #26 
Caldrea Hand Soap
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
PIXI Beauty Line Relax Serum
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
TALIKA Lipocils Expert
 



August Birchbox #27 
Deborah Lippmann Stripper To Go
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
PIXI Beauty Lip Blush
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
 



August Birchbox #28 
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
Twistband Hair Tie
Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream
 



August Birchbox #29 
DDFÂ® Brightening Cleanser
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
ShowstoppersÂ® Designer Fashion Tape in Nude/Black
stila stay all dayâ„¢ foundation, concealer, &amp; brush kit
 



August Birchbox #30 
Beauty Fixation Lipstick Touch-Up
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
SHU UEMURA Art of Hair Full Shimmer Illuminating Shampoo
SHU UEMURA Art of Hair Full Shimmer Illuminating Treatment
TALIKA Lipocils Expert
 



August Birchbox #31 
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
PIXI Beauty Lid Last Shadow Pen
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
ShowstoppersÂ® Designer Fashion Tape in Nude/Black
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
 No image August Birchbox #32




August Birchbox #33 
Caldrea Hand Soap
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
Osmotics Cosmeceuticals Blue Copper 5 Firming Elasticity Repair
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
SHU UEMURA Art of Hair Moisture Velvet Nourishing Shampoo
SHU UEMURA Art of Hair Moisture Velvet Nourishing Treatment
 



August Birchbox #34 
Caldrea Hand Soap
DDFÂ® Brightening Cleanser
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
PIXI Beauty Beauty Blush
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
 



August Birchbox #35 
Beauty Fixation Lipstick Touch-Up
GLOSS Moderneâ„¢ High Gloss Masque
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
Sumita Brow Fix
 



August Birchbox #36 
DDFÂ® Brightening Cleanser
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
Noir Long Wear eyeliner in Forever Noir
Oscar Blandi Jasmine Conditioner
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
 



August Birchbox #37 
DDFÂ® Brightening Cleanser
Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
LÃ„RABARÂ® Ã¼ber
LiQWd Professional Volumizing Catalyst
 Updated: Everything should be correct now. If there are any other inaccuracies let me know please, this month I didn't have the individual pages to work from until 8/10/12.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 8, 2012)

Do these boxes get shipped out in the order they're listed in?


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 8, 2012)

I know everyone else is probably not happy but I for one and thrilled it seems every box will be getting juicy perfume cause most of my fav perfumes are juicy!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It looks like box 7 went out already but I don't know what other ones.  I'm still waiting on tracking to update.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  P.S--if this is for real I hope I get the box with the stila liner since it's my fav and mine ran out a month ago.  A girl can dream....


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 8, 2012)

Ok, but why the eye rock liner tattoo things?  Didn;t like EVERYONE give it crappy feedback!??  BB, I wonder about you sometimes...


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, but why the eye rock liner tattoo things?  Didn;t like EVERYONE give it crappy feedback!??  BB, I wonder about you sometimes...


 Stockpile.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Aug 8, 2012)

Can't wait til I have some time to go through these!!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Stockpile.


Right, but I mean why send something you know people hate.  I guess I just wonder if they actually send stuff they think ppl will get use of and enjoy trying or if they only send stuff to get rid of it as you suggest.  Loyal customers expect more I think.


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know everyone else is probably not happy but I for one and thrilled it seems every box will be getting juicy perfume cause most of my fav perfumes are juicy!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It looks like box 7 went out already but I don't know what other ones.  I'm still waiting on tracking to update.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  P.S--if this is for real I hope I get the box with the stila liner since it's my fav and mine ran out a month ago.  A girl can dream....


My daughter and I receive box 3 today. Mines was a lip primer but hers was a lipliner and lipstick. We are both happy with ours this month. Of course everyone gets the razor LOL.


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 8, 2012)

> Do these boxes get shipped out in the order they're listed in?


 No - they go out in waves but the waves are not related to the box numbers.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, but why the eye rock liner tattoo things?  Didn;t like EVERYONE give it crappy feedback!??  BB, I wonder about you sometimes...


 Nope, I love them/loved them when I got them, too. I wear them all the time and have managed to create my own personal stockpile. 

I really better get a miss jessie's product this month or I'm going to go nuts. I never get the curly hair products and its stupid because I have super curly hair and birchbox knows.


----------



## AuntOly1 (Aug 8, 2012)

These boxes are pretty skimpy to me. How did these relate to back to school?


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AuntOly1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> These boxes are pretty skimpy to me. How did these relate to back to school?


 I think they look skimpy because none of them show the razor which I guess is our lifestyle extra.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope, I love them/loved them when I got them, too. I wear them all the time and have managed to create my own personal stockpile.
> 
> I really better get a miss jessie's product this month or I'm going to go nuts. I never get the curly hair products and its stupid because I have super curly hair and birchbox knows.


 Agreed on the Miss Jessie's, and if I get the eye rock they're yours.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed on the Miss Jessie's, and if I get the eye rock they're yours.


 hahha, thanks!! I understand why people don't like them, but they are great for wearing to the bar, and I've never had any issues with them falling off.


----------



## Pellen (Aug 8, 2012)

I am wondering if some of these boxes will even hit the box cost of $10.00. Like AuntOly1 said they look really skimpy, and seem to have a lot of repeats again this month. I am really wondering what is going on with BB, their quality has been slipping fast these last few months.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 8, 2012)

I love Miss Jessie's and wouldn't mind getting it in my box this month. I know my box won't be 7, 10, 11, 12, 21, 24, 26, 28, 29 or 30 as those boxes contain items I previously received.


----------



## Fairest of all (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm not a BB subscriber, but I come back to these threads each month hoping I see something that makes me want to join (I REALLY want to like BB).....is anyone else just constantly underwhelmed? I swear I've already seen them send out half these products in previous boxes and I think it's kinda crappy how they always vary in value so drastically (or some boxes are all the leftovers while some get the hot ticket items). Don't get me wrong, there are usually a couple products I wouldn't mind having, but the odds of me getting the one or two boxes I like are slim to none. I just lurk the BB trade thread and swap for the items I really want... it seems like tons of people nowadays put whole boxes up for trade out of disappointment.


----------



## karenX (Aug 8, 2012)

anyone know what's in the little white jar with the pink/black squares on the label?


----------



## Melissalynne (Aug 8, 2012)

Just a heads up guys, if you go to Miss Jessie's website, they give out free samples with free shipping. I got the Pillow Soft Curls and its 1.0 fl oz and the Creme de la Creme conditioner also 1.0 fl oz and it came with a super cute bright red Miss Jessie's bag! ALL of it was free and it shipped within a couple of days! so if you guys don't get it in your box, definitely go to the website! And on a side note, the Pillow Soft Curls is AMAZING for anybody with curly hair :]


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope, I love them/loved them when I got them, too. I wear them all the time and have managed to create my own personal stockpile.
> 
> I really better get a miss jessie's product this month or I'm going to go nuts. I never get the curly hair products and its stupid because I have super curly hair and birchbox knows.


Good to know (about eyerock)


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not a BB subscriber, but I come back to these threads each month hoping I see something that makes me want to join (I REALLY want to like BB).....is anyone else just constantly underwhelmed? I swear I've already seen them send out half these products in previous boxes and I think it's kinda crappy how they always vary in value so drastically (or some boxes are all the leftovers while some get the hot ticket items). Don't get me wrong, there are usually a couple products I wouldn't mind having, but the odds of me getting the one or two boxes I like are slim to none. I just lurk the BB trade thread and swap for the items I really want... it seems like tons of people nowadays put whole boxes up for trade out of disappointment.


No, this month seems underwhelming...you're not alone.  I'm not gonna witch about anything I get--I will give it a fair trial, but nothing super exciting.  and I agree with whoever said "what does this box have to do with back to school?"


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Aug 8, 2012)

I am not going to rule anything out. Last month I ruled out boxes based on what I received in the past and I got the Jouer Lip Gloss(a different color) again. Evidently, it isn't a repeat unless it is the same color as well. I had to email them to get my points because the survey said that I already had completed it. In my head I was screaming (Well, duh, I already received this sample!) lol But, they did credit my acct. 10points.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MrsYaYaMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am not going to rule anything out. Last month I ruled out boxes based on what I received in the past and I got the Jouer Lip Gloss(a different color) again. Evidently, it isn't a repeat unless it is the same color as well. I had to email them to get my points because the survey said that I already had completed it. In my head I was screaming (Well, duh, I already received this sample!) lol But, they did credit my acct. 10points.


Yea, me neither, I just don't understand why so many repeats of (for the most part) unpopular products.


----------



## karenX (Aug 8, 2012)

My first response on seeing these pictures, was "Holy hell, these are all terrible".

I went back and looked a little longer through the pictures, though, and I can say there IS a few that I wouldn't mind getting. I'm unsure about what some of the products are, but they look interesting enough to be given a fair shake.


----------



## Melissalynne (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Here is what I got from Miss Jessie's Online, they are nice size samples. I think they are the EXACT same ones in the previews above. And they are free... and you get a bag haha!


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No, this month seems underwhelming...you're not alone.  I'm not gonna witch about anything I get--I will give it a fair trial, but nothing super exciting.  and I agree with whoever said "what does this box have to do with back to school?"


 Other than a pen/pencil or a notebook, what would go with a back to school theme?  I think it was just a way of linking to Pencils of Promise, but not so much a theme.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Other than a pen/pencil or a notebook, what would go with a back to school theme?  I think it was just a way of linking to Pencils of Promise, but not so much a theme.


 They also said the theme was Beauty School so I was thinking they might give out a tool such as an eye shadow or powder brush. I really don't see how any of these samples have to do with Back to School or Beauty School, but oh well.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 8, 2012)

I think the theme "Back to School" is more about getting back to basics which is what all the products are this month - basic items most women use on a daily basis. Other than that the products don't fit the theme.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 8, 2012)

Pixi product in photo looks like a lip stain!  Looked it up on their website.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pixi product in photo looks like a lip stain!  Looked it up on their website.


 Someone on Instagram got box 3, it seems to be dual ended.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Melissalynne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Awesome! I ordered the Pillow Soft Curls and Curly Buttercream from them yesterday, those are good looking samples! Now I just need to get my Boyfriend's credit card so I can order 2 more samples under his name, haha


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pixi product in photo looks like a lip stain!  Looked it up on their website.


 It's the Pixi Lip &amp; Line.  Lipstick on one end and liner on the other.


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's the Pixi Lip &amp; Line.  Lipstick on one end and liner on the other.


or primer  I got primer  my daughter got the lip pencil with lip color


----------



## Melissalynne (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Awesome! I ordered the Pillow Soft Curls and Curly Buttercream from them yesterday, those are good looking samples! Now I just need to get my Boyfriend's credit card so I can order 2 more samples under his name, haha


 Yeah, I think they track it by your shipping address though because I tried using my boyfriends and stuff and it came up at checkout that "Order not placed. You can only receive one order of free samples". I was sooooo disappointed! 



 haha I guess thats what I get for trying to cheat the system!


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Awesome! I ordered the Pillow Soft Curls and Curly Buttercream from them yesterday, those are good looking samples! Now I just need to get my Boyfriend's credit card so I can order 2 more samples under his name, haha


 You actually don't even have to enter a real cc number, lol, I got mine using all 1s.


----------



## serendipity720 (Aug 8, 2012)

I still have not got my shipping e-mail and when I log on to birchbox it says my tracking number but it isn't tracking yet. Hopefully this means I'm getting a good box, I've always gotten at the end of the month and gotten pretty fantastic boxes (June I got the stila and July I got the eyeko eyeliner). All of these boxes seem pretty equal, there isn't a lot of make-up this month though which is kinda disappointing. I wouldn't mind getting the eyeliner, face wash, or any of the shampoos. Doubt I will get anything for curly hair sense my hair is stick straight, but with bb you never know. I doubt they look at the profiles. lol


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You actually don't even have to enter a real cc number, lol, I got mine using all 1s.


 Yep, I entered all 0's.  You'll need to ship it to his name, and a different address.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 8, 2012)

Box 17 is out. I got it! I'm pretty happy, but I'm very easy to please!!


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 8, 2012)

Is it just me or is EVERY month's theme some sort of back-to-basics crap?!


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 8, 2012)

Most of these are definitely underwhelming. Glad I am only getting 2 boxes instead of 3 this month.


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope, I love them/loved them when I got them, too. I wear them all the time and have managed to create my own personal stockpile.
> 
> I really better get a miss jessie's product this month or I'm going to go nuts. I never get the curly hair products and its stupid because I have super curly hair and birchbox knows.


I want the Miss Jessie products too!!! I got the free samples off the website and LOVE them! If I get those stupid eyeliner stickers I'm going to cancel. And why oh why won't those Showstopper things go away!!!!


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Awesome! I ordered the Pillow Soft Curls and Curly Buttercream from them yesterday, those are good looking samples! Now I just need to get my Boyfriend's credit card so I can order 2 more samples under his name, haha


I opened the packets and put them in a LUSH container and have gotten about a weeks worth of use out of the Curly Pudding sample. GREAT sizes! The first foil packets I'm not disappointed in.


----------



## astokes (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Melissalynne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 8, 2012)

> I opened the packets and put them in a LUSH container and have gotten about a weeks worth of use out of the Curly Pudding sample. GREAT sizes! The first foil packets I'm not disappointed in.


 Yes, they were fabulous! They seem to understand that sometimes you need more than one application to see how your hair will respond to a product. And I *loved* the red bag they sent because I am a dork.


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 8, 2012)

I am still on the waitlist and use these threads to drool and live a little vicariously. But I really love it when someone either tells us about something from their box that was exceptional, or posts a company like this that offers samples. I've been able to experience some of the fun by asking directly for the specific things that I want to try, and usually they send a little extra too. In a way, maybe it's even better than a box, since I get to try things that I know I might actually enjoy, or at least be able to use.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am still on the waitlist and use these threads to drool and live a little vicariously. But I really love it when someone either tells us about something from their box that was exceptional, or posts a company like this that offers samples. I've been able to experience some of the fun by asking directly for the specific things that I want to try, and usually they send a little extra too. In a way, maybe it's even better than a box, since I get to try things that I know I might actually enjoy, or at least be able to use.


Ahh, you're a smart cookie!! Nicely done.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Stockpile.


 I used them as french manicure guides, they actually functioned quite well, since they were curved unlike tape, and pretty sticky!

#repurposed


----------



## morre22 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Melissalynne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you! I just ordered two free samples of shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I want to say when I originally reported about the samples they were giving away three free samples. I'm going to have to look though my posts but anyone remember that?


----------



## Pellen (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to say when I originally reported about the samples they were giving away three free samples. I'm going to have to look though my posts but anyone remember that?


Yup, originally they were giving away 3 at a time, now they are only giving 2.


----------



## CaliMel (Aug 9, 2012)

Well, the razor is worth like $7, which isn't too bad.

Everyone i see on youtube has the same exact box so far.

Honestly I'm not super excited about any of those boxes. They look alright. But I still like their boxes way more than say, glossybox, which to me was the same kind of quality as these are and it was twice as much money.


----------



## karenX (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to say when I originally reported about the samples they were giving away three free samples. I'm going to have to look though my posts but anyone remember that?


 Yep -they were giving them away as 3 just a couple weeks ago.

I gave the link to a friend this week and noticed it was 2 now.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to say when I originally reported about the samples they were giving away three free samples. I'm going to have to look though my posts but anyone remember that?


The change has been in the last week or so, I got three when I ordered quite recently.


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah I got my Miss Jessie's about two weeks ago and I got 3 samples. Yesterday I ordered pillow curls and curly pudding under my husbands email and got 2. I love curly pudding but haven't tried pillow curls. I need to try it out before making a decision on which to purchase. I'm very excited about possibly getting miss Jessie's in my bb!!!


----------



## CindyB (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi. I'm new to MakeupTalk and Birchbox. This will be my first "real" box. I missed out on the Glamour box and received a "welcome" box instead. Just curious, where do you find the photos of the boxes?


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CindyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi. I'm new to MakeupTalk and Birchbox. This will be my first "real" box. I missed out on the Glamour box and received a "welcome" box instead. Just curious, where do you find the photos of the boxes?


 On the first page of this thread.


----------



## alice blue (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *serendipity720* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still have not got my shipping e-mail and when I log on to birchbox it says my tracking number but it isn't tracking yet.


 Same boat. I even resorted to checking feedback.


----------



## karenX (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same boat. I even resorted to checking feedback.


 same here too.


----------



## Pellen (Aug 9, 2012)

Gr, I have had a tracking # up on the website since Mon. I got my shipping notice with tracking # in the wee morning hours of Wed. but of course they are both useless because there is no info. I guess I will be getting my box before the tracking updates again this month.


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You actually don't even have to enter a real cc number, lol, I got mine using all 1s.


 wish i would have seen that before i entered my cc number, 



 !


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 9, 2012)

I hope that since we have seen so many people get the box with the tanning samples in it, that means those of use who have yet to receive ours will get some good stuff.... I'm wondering if they are going by the profiles and everyone with light skin is getting the tanning stuff because we are pale?? That would really blow!


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *imakraziebubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope that since we have seen so many people get the box with the tanning samples in it, that means those of use who have yet to receive ours will get some good stuff.... I'm wondering if they are going by the profiles and everyone with light skin is getting the tanning stuff because we are pale?? That would really blow!


 I've seen at least one person in the other Birchbox forum who received the tanning samples today, so they're still out there on their way to people. My box is being delivered today, and I'm basically dreading receiving one of those boxes. 

I really don't want that box not only because of the tanning crap, but also because of those q-tips! Seriously?! Dip a regular q-tip in some water or eye makeup remover and it's the same damn thing.


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *imakraziebubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope that since we have seen so many people get the box with the tanning samples in it, that means those of use who have yet to receive ours will get some good stuff.... I'm wondering if they are going by the profiles and everyone with light skin is getting the tanning stuff because we are pale?? That would really blow!


That would *really* blow. I saw someone tell us pale legs to be open minded about the tanning products, but I have milky white skin with red (henna) hair and a tan is something I try to avoid by slathering on 50 sunblock anytime I leave the house. Even so, my arms have lost their shell-pink luster and are now a shade of slightly over-baked sugar cookie.

I'm on the waiting list for now, but if I ever get self-tanning stuff in my box, I don't know who I am going to give it to. All of my friends and family are either purposefully pale, or the sort of people who would never bother with cosmetics. That also makes me wonder how on trend self tanning is these days.


----------



## DiorAdora (Aug 9, 2012)

Yay I got my birchbox and I'm beyond thrilled with it! If you wanna see what I got here it is did anyone else get this box? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8qPPbX3q5Q&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've seen at least one person in the other Birchbox forum who received the tanning samples today, so they're still out there on their way to people. My box is being delivered today, and I'm basically dreading receiving one of those boxes.
> 
> I really don't want that box not only because of the tanning crap, but also because of those q-tips! Seriously?! Dip a regular q-tip in some water or eye makeup remover and it's the same damn thing.


 I feel the same exact way. Esp about the q-tips. i can but a box of q-tips for less than a buck and dip it myself.. what a waste.. Oh and i saw a girl who posted that  2 of her 3 q-tips wasn't even packaged well and was dried up by the time she received it. How lame is that!


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That would *really* blow. I saw someone tell us pale legs to be open minded about the tanning products, but I have milky white skin with red (henna) hair and a tan is something I try to avoid by slathering on 50 sunblock anytime I leave the house. Even so, my arms have lost their shell-pink luster and are now a shade of slightly over-baked sugar cookie.
> ...


 Its crazy because i know so many naturally dark skinned people who want to be light skinned and vice versa. I am one who loves being pale. I  fell natural paleness is considered a "classic" beauty. NO offense to anyone with color. I just don't understand why people want to change what god gave them. Skin is skin. I get makeup but changing your natural tones confuses me.. I always wear sunblock if I'm out in the sun. When i was younger i did the tanning bed thing and it was honestly the dumbest thing i ever did. My shin is still good but its not as soft as it was before that.


----------



## MidnightPrayer (Aug 9, 2012)

I also don't understand why they keep sending me tanning/bronzing related products, I feel they look funny on me and I just don't like them, I'd rather be pale! Plus there are so many self-tanners that don't work or make you look worse than when you started, so I'm nervous to even give these to anyone incase it ends badly for them! It's a waste!


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yay I got my birchbox and I'm beyond thrilled with it! If you wanna see what I got here it is did anyone else get this box?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8qPPbX3q5Q&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player


 I LOVE your box!!!!!


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yay I got my birchbox and I'm beyond thrilled with it! If you wanna see what I got here it is did anyone else get this box?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8qPPbX3q5Q&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player


 Just watched your vid. Your box is awesome!!! I looked the hair stuff up too and i could use it even without curly hair.. i hope i get the same box you did!!!


----------



## DiorAdora (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i was really thinking this month would have been a dead box for me i giess when you expect less you get more! Cant wait to see what you get


----------



## spmblueeyez (Aug 9, 2012)

all I see is packets. and more packets. and knowing my luck, my box will be full of packets. both of them. ohwell, at least I need a new razor.


----------



## randerso (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I swear I've already seen them send out half these products in previous boxes and I think it's kinda crappy how they always vary in value so drastically (or some boxes are all the leftovers while some get the hot ticket items). Don't get me wrong, there are usually a couple products I wouldn't mind having, but the odds of me getting the one or two boxes I like are slim to none.


 Yes, I totally agree. I think it is ridiculous to send out boxes with such a huge variety in the number of samples, the size of the samples, the value of the samples, and how recent the samples were released to BB. Everyone pays the same amount for the same service, they should try to even out the boxes.

I said this in the main BB thread and everyone was like, "Oh, it's not about the value, sometimes the full sized, hot, and new items don't work well for you, yadda yadda" ... I'm sorry, but 90% of subscribers seem to agree on what is a "good" box and what is a punishment one.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 9, 2012)

Mine is coming tomorrow and I am praying it doesn't have tanning wipes or Miss Jessies stuff in it. Don't use tanning wipes. Ever. Just got 3 samples from Miss Jessies for free and I don't have curly hair.


----------



## Shellymae1970 (Aug 9, 2012)

I got my box today and it is the exact box....I am thinking it is box number 3 according to the photos......I also was very tickled with it.....I wonder if we will get the same box next time as well.....

Shelly


----------



## Shellymae1970 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yay I got my birchbox and I'm beyond thrilled with it! If you wanna see what I got here it is did anyone else get this box?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8qPPbX3q5Q&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player


I did get the exact same box....I love it also....


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shellymae1970* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today and it is the exact box....I am thinking it is box number 3 according to the photos......I also was very tickled with it.....I wonder if we will get the same box next time as well.....
> 
> Shelly


 What was your weight in the tracking for your box?? I've noticed even the same boxed tend to have slightly or way different weights associated with them....


----------



## MsChrissyG (Aug 9, 2012)

weight .6710
I received box #7.  It has already been said about this month being leftovers.  I am really disappointed with my box, again.  I don't want to be bummed out with this service.  I really want to enjoy every sample, every month but it has not been the case expect for one month. 

I am cancelling after I can get my points in two days.  Sample Society, here I come.......


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MsChrissyG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> weight .6710
> I received box #7.  It has already been said about this month being leftovers.  I am really disappointed with my box, again.  I don't want to be bummed out with this service.  I really want to enjoy every sample, every month but it has not been the case expect for one month.
> ...


 UGH MINE IS 6750.. i'm probably getting box 7 also.


----------



## alice blue (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm getting a little peeved that my shipping info is going nowhere. The spoilers and trying to guess by

weight were half the fun. This month looks pretty bad--I don't think foil packs count as deluxe.. They

should send more if they are sending packets. Seems like the August boxes are like August magazines...

I think I'll cancel after this, unless I get something good.


----------



## alice blue (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just cringe looking at some of those sad assortments.


----------



## Steffi (Aug 9, 2012)

The tanning wipes are still out there.  I got my box today, and that was the box I got.  I'm beyond disappointed.

My box's weight was .6380.


----------



## mimosette (Aug 9, 2012)

Which boxes look the lightest? Mine is supposed to weigh .4 something.


----------



## alice blue (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which boxes look the lightest? Mine is supposed to weigh .4 something.


 All except 3, 10, 17, 19, and 24?


----------



## alice blue (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The tanning wipes are still out there.  I got my box today, and that was the box I got.  I'm beyond disappointed.
> 
> My box's weight was .6380.


 If they don't care what we like, why do they do the profiles? What is the point? They are sending things 

out willy nilly and wonder why we don't buy that month's full size...


----------



## Jacinta (Aug 9, 2012)

FYI, box 18 does NOT come with Stila in a tube.  It is a crappy card with 3 totally different shades on the back in a tiny blister pack.  Only one shade will be useable for me.  It does come with a razor, though.  Not a horrible box, but has been my worst box thus far.  I am an avid Birchbox supporter, but I REALLY hope they NEVER have another month like this one.


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yay I got my birchbox and I'm beyond thrilled with it! If you wanna see what I got here it is did anyone else get this box?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8qPPbX3q5Q&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player


 how much did your box weigh?


----------



## drk51284 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *imakraziebubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its crazy because i know so many naturally dark skinned people who want to be light skinned and vice versa. I am one who loves being pale. I  fell natural paleness is considered a "classic" beauty. NO offense to anyone with color. I just don't understand why people want to change what god gave them. Skin is skin. I get makeup but changing your natural tones confuses me.. I always wear sunblock if I'm out in the sun. When i was younger i did the tanning bed thing and it was honestly the dumbest thing i ever did. My shin is still good but its not as soft as it was before that.


 Maybe people feel pressure to "change what God gave them" because often the overwhelming message is that paleness does equal 'classic beauty' and anything else is considered not as beautiful.


----------



## Emr410 (Aug 9, 2012)

> FYI, box 18 does NOT come with Stila in a tube.Â  It is a crappy card with 3 totally different shades on the back in a tiny blister pack.Â  Only one shade will be useable for me.Â  It does come with a razor, though.Â  Not a horrible box, but has been my worst box thus far.Â  I am an avid Birchbox supporter, but I REALLY hope they NEVER have another month like this one.


 I wonder if the cards are an accident since the tube is shown in the picture. That happened in the men's boxes a few months ago with kerastase shampoo. The pictures showed a bottle and foils were sent out. They ended up then sending the bottles after the fact. Let's hope, right?


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if the cards are an accident since the tube is shown in the picture. That happened in the men's boxes a few months ago with kerastase shampoo. The pictures showed a bottle and foils were sent out. They ended up then sending the bottles after the fact.
> 
> Let's hope, right?


Hmm. That would be a nice surprise, but I don't think so. Though with BB... who knows!

I have to be really selective of when I try it. There's one application left. Meanwhile I'm STILL getting product from that tiny jouer sample I got months ago!


----------



## astokes (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmm. That would be a nice surprise, but I don't think so. Though with BB... who knows!
> ...


 If you want to buy the Jouer product, there's a 20% promo code *battleofcoasts *right now. : )


----------



## CindyB (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CindyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi. I'm new to MakeupTalk and Birchbox. This will be my first "real" box. I missed out on the Glamour box and received a "welcome" box instead. Just curious, where do you find the photos of the boxes?


 Thanks Lisa N. for the info. I should have been more clear about my question. I meant what's the original source of the pics. Are they somewhere on the Birchbox website? Thanks so much for posting them here, by the way! Nervously awaiting my box. I'm not sure I'm cut out for what seems to be such a gamble. There seems to be such a disparity between the quality of the boxes!


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 9, 2012)

> Thanks Lisa N. for the info. I should have been more clear about my question. I meant what's the original source of the pics. Are they somewhere on the Birchbox website? Thanks so much for posting them here, by the way! Nervously awaiting my box. I'm not sure I'm cut out for what seems to be such a gamble. There seems to be such a disparity between the quality of the boxes!


 Lol, I thought well maybe she hit last post and missed the first page. You used to be able to link the box pics back to the BB website, but they caught on to our peeking and changed it this month. I have no idea where Zadi got the pictures this month. BB is a crapshoot, but if you take it for what it is, a way to try out new products, at a small investment, that can be hit or miss, you'll be ok.


----------



## Jacinta (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if the cards are an accident since the tube is shown in the picture. That happened in the men's boxes a few months ago with kerastase shampoo. The pictures showed a bottle and foils were sent out. They ended up then sending the bottles after the fact.
> 
> Let's hope, right?


 Thanks!  I did not know that.  I sure hope so.  I think I will send them an email just in case!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Aug 9, 2012)

For anyone who gets the caldrea hand soap and loves it: they also make laundry detergent! I used to use their sweet pea detergent exclusivly on my bed sheets! Made them smell amazing!


----------



## NaturalGeek (Aug 9, 2012)

Just received the first of my two boxes, and with my expectations being sooo low this month after seeing all the boxes that looked less than exciting, I have to say I am quite happy with what I got.  Looks like it's box 13:


stila forever your curl mascara - _love_ 
Shu Uemura Essence Absolue nourishing protective leave-in oil for dry hair - _always good_

Talika lash conditioning make-up remover, 2 packs of 3ml - _super for weekend travel_


and then the two items everyone received:


Viva la Juicy La Fleur fragrance - _nice, and comes in a spray rather than those awful plain vials_ 
Schick Hydro Silk razor, with added coupons for $4 off refill blades and $0.55 Skintimate shave gel - _not too exciting but certainly money-saving on a staple item_


So, overall I am quite happy.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you want to buy the Jouer product, there's a 20% promo code *battleofcoasts *right now. : )


I want to kiss you on the mouth. I was contemplating buying it. This cinches it! THANK YOU!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NaturalGeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received the first of my two boxes, and with my expectations being sooo low this month after seeing all the boxes that looked less than exciting, I have to say I am quite happy with what I got.  Looks like it's box 13:
> 
> ...


I got box 13 as well and I like it!  It's a nice mixture of products, plus some things I've never tried.


----------



## alice blue (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For anyone who gets the caldrea hand soap and loves it: they also make laundry detergent! I used to use their sweet pea detergent exclusivly on my bed sheets! Made them smell amazing!


 Caldrea is my current obsession. I've bought the dish soap, the laundry soap, the fabric spray, and

the hand lotion. Love them all. I've gotten myself hooked on "green" laundry and cleaning supplies

thanks to Caldrea. Grabgreen is another great brand.


----------



## astokes (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## marybbryant (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've seen at least one person in the other Birchbox forum who received the tanning samples today, so they're still out there on their way to people. My box is being delivered today, and I'm basically dreading receiving one of those boxes.
> 
> I really don't want that box not only because of the tanning crap, but also because of those q-tips! Seriously?! Dip a regular q-tip in some water or eye makeup remover and it's the same damn thing.


 I'm hoping to get the Beauty Fixation Qtip things.  I saw them at the mall this past weekend, and bought the cuticle conditioners and the lip conditioners.   I sometimes work long shifts (12 - 16 hours).  These are good because I can throw them in my purse or pocket and touch up during the day.  Also great for touchups if I'm going out after work and for traveling instead of carrying around a ton of bulky products.  To each thier own, I guess.


----------



## koolcryyss (Aug 9, 2012)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the self tanner... it worked amazing on me and I am trying to find the full size at a store, but no luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wish I got more self tanner in my BB!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 9, 2012)

I had mixed results with the self tanning wipes.  The first time it was a streaky mess.  The second time I moisturized afterwards, and it looked great.  I'd use them again if I got some.


----------



## Smahama (Aug 9, 2012)

Enough Juicy perfume already! Agh!


----------



## Alycia (Aug 10, 2012)

according to the website it says I'm getting

-the razor

-showstopers tape

-stainiac balm

-pixi lid last shadow pencil

I assume i'm getting the perfume as well
What box would this be? none of them match


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 20. I'm not unhappy with it, but I really don't need another black eyeliner and 2 packets and a perfume sample is kind of crappy. I can't complain too much though, because full sized make up item or whatever.


----------



## goodgollymolly6 (Aug 10, 2012)

So the picture of my box is loading under the box tab on birchbox, but I dont see that box listed in the ones zadi posted! I dont know how to post pictures but according to this picture my box will contain:

Dr. Jart Water Fuse Beauty BalmD

DF Brightening Cleanser

Juicy Couture La Fleur

Larabar Uber Bar

and then a product I cant make it..... it looks like an orange pen and it has the brand LIQWD written on it. I googled them and then are a hair care products line but I cant find any of their items in the Birchbox store, anyone ever used their products??


----------



## morre22 (Aug 10, 2012)

Only 3 items are showing up to come in my box =/ I hope I get something else or this is going to be a crappy box..


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Only 3 items are showing up to come in my box =/ I hope I get something else or this is going to be a crappy box..


 It seems everyone is getting the razor and the juicy perfume, so you should be getting 5!


----------



## morre22 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems everyone is getting the razor and the juicy perfume, so you should be getting 5!


 Ok that is good to know, Thank you!!!


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Aug 10, 2012)

Umm, so I think I'm getting box four because the one I'm getting is not on the spoilers. Not sure how I feel about it. It is a larabar, juicy, ddf cleanser, and the dr. jart. Ok, this is my 13th bb not sure why I'm getting all the repeat samples. I got  a BB cream in my GG box, that I hated. Maybe I'll like this one better. The other thing in the box is says lidqwd.......Oh wait another hair spray/treatment, I've gotten on of those too in the last 2 months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not a hate box, just not anything new. I have wanted to try. Just random. Out of 13 boxes, I've loved 6, hated 3, and been so-so on 4. I guess that iit is a great deal, especially the yearly with the 210 points back with feed back, I essentially pay $3 a box.  just haven't had a love box in a while, and wanted this to be the one!! If I get the razor this one will perk up.

I changed my profile this month. I used to love every box then changed my profile and got two or 3 blah/hates, so I changed it back to the original.................Here is to next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Aug 10, 2012)

This is the one I'm getting. What is your profile. I just changed mine from splurges on hair products to splurges on skincare. I was hoping for the amika samples, but I never get those and didn't enjoy my boxes so I switched back. Go figure, I get a hair care product that appears to be another serum. This will make my 3rd from BB. How many hair oils can you use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *goodgollymolly6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So the picture of my box is loading under the box tab on birchbox, but I dont see that box listed in the ones zadi posted! I dont know how to post pictures but according to this picture my box will contain:
> 
> ...


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Aug 10, 2012)

So it looks like I am getting box 8. I am excited about the eyeliner because I don't have a really good black pencil liner. The rest of the contents I am on the fence about. The last thing I need is another Anti-aging moisturizer. I am only 32 and I have 4 other moisturizer samples that still need to be used. The lash conditioning cleanser is interesting but I am not a fan of getting it in a foil packet, why not a mini bottle?. I don't mind perfume samples and it seems from videos I have watched that this one will actually have a sprayer, but my liking it is yet to be determined. Can't complain about the razor, but I am currently using the Venus and Olay one, so my standards are pretty high for a razor. I may have used this one in the past an not liked it but I can't remember. I will reserve my final judgment for when I actually get the box and use the products.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 10, 2012)

My shipping info hasn't updated since my tracking was available on Monday.  Called BB yesterday and they said they shipped it out Monday.  Call Post Office today to check and see what might be going on with it and they tell me there is no item that matched my tracking #!!!!! WTF


----------



## karenX (Aug 10, 2012)

The pictured Box 5 is actually Box 4. That's the box I got this month.


----------



## karenX (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping info hasn't updated since my tracking was available on Monday.  Called BB yesterday and they said they shipped it out Monday.  Call Post Office today to check and see what might be going on with it and they tell me there is no item that matched my tracking #!!!!! WTF


 same here, except I haven't called anyone about it.


----------



## Stefilee (Aug 10, 2012)

My box is not on the list. Hmm. 

Pixi Beauty last shadow pen

GLOSS Moderneâ„¢ High Gloss Masque
Beauty Fixation Lipstick Touch-Up
Juicy Couture La Fleur  Razor


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> same here, except I haven't called anyone about it.


 It seems to be common this month from what the girl told me.  (I called again this morning to ask about it).  She said it's very possible, and most likely, that it just never got scanned but it's still on it's way (prob not stuck at warehouse)...which makes sense cause she said it shipped Monday, doubt it'd still be at the warehouse...I hope not!!


----------



## karenX (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems to be common this month from what the girl told me.  (I called again this morning to ask about it).  She said it's very possible, and most likely, that it just never got scanned but it's still on it's way (prob not stuck at warehouse)...which makes sense cause she said it shipped Monday, doubt it'd still be at the warehouse...I hope not!!


 thanks for the info - it'd be great if they showed up today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Maybe people feel pressure to "change what God gave them" because often the overwhelming message is that paleness does equal 'classic beauty' and anything else is considered not as beautiful.


 I don't think anything but paleness isn't as beautiful as paleness. I think all skin tones are beautiful. I just like being pale like a "snow white" kind of beauty. I did not mean to offend you, if i did i apologize. Many beautiful girls are medium and dark skinned. My only opinion was that I feel skin tones should not be changed. It becomes an addiction for many and that's when it becomes dangerous.


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 10, 2012)

I am getting some seriously amazing boxes this month:

Plus the razor in each box as well










AND


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 10, 2012)

Well I can see what box i am receiving in my BOX on the site.  Guess what box it is.  #7.  Seriously Q-tips and self tanning. These are not deluxe samples. I am beginning to think BB is a rip off. How excited am i?? NOT! I'm livid. This is my fourth box and its horrible like the others. I will give BB one more month and if i get another crappy box I will cancel. Its a waste to receive items i will not use. The only thing I'm thrilled about is the razor. I was excited about the juicy sample but my page isn't sowing i will receive it, so that's a hit or miss. I guess i will find out when i get home today if it comes in the mail. I am soooo disappointed in BB.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *imakraziebubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I can see what box i am receiving in my BOX on the site.  Guess what box it is.  #7.  Seriously Q-tips and self tanning. These are not deluxe samples. I am beginning to think BB is a rip off. How excited am i?? NOT! I'm livid. This is my fourth box and its horrible like the others. I will give BB one more month and if i get another crappy box I will cancel. Its a waste to receive items i will not use. The only thing I'm thrilled about is the razor. I was excited about the juicy sample but my page isn't sowing i will receive it, so that's a hit or miss. I guess i will find out when i get home today if it comes in the mail. I am soooo disappointed in BB.


 You'll get the perfume, it's just not up on the site yet.  Do you trade?  There are a lot of people who like the tanning wipes, and I'm one who loves the Beauty Fixation products.  I never get upset about a bad box, because what's bad for me is good for someone else.


----------



## alice blue (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 28 27 but it doesn't say what the Pixi thing is. If it is their eyeliner, yuck.


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You'll get the perfume, it's just not up on the site yet.  Do you trade?  There are a lot of people who like the tanning wipes, and I'm one who loves the Beauty Fixation products.  I never get upset about a bad box, because what's bad for me is good for someone


 How does the trading go? Do we mail stuff to each other? Where do I go to do so?


----------



## MrsStiffKill (Aug 10, 2012)

The box I received is not shown and it had items they have already sent me in it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *imakraziebubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How does the trading go? Do we mail stuff to each other? Where do I go to do so?


 Here's the trade thread

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread/2160#post_1918834

Yes, you find something on someones list that you want, send them a pm and see if there's anything of yours they want.  Then you mail them.


----------



## drk51284 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *imakraziebubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think anything but paleness isn't as beautiful as paleness. I think all skin tones are beautiful. I just like being pale like a "snow white" kind of beauty. I did not mean to offend you, if i did i apologize. Many beautiful girls are medium and dark skinned. My only opinion was that I feel skin tones should not be changed. It becomes an addiction for many and that's when it becomes dangerous.


 I didn't think YOU thought there's a superiority to one skin tone or another - I think I just bristled a little at the way it sounded in general, because that's sort of the message (it is slowly changing, I'll admit) that has prevailed from fashion and western culture, which is historically why a lot of people with darker skin have tried lightening it. Re-reading it, my sarcasm came off a little harsh, and so I apologize too.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm getting this box and I am super pleased!  I needed the basic black eye-liner and the rest are items that I'd enjoy trying and the razor will come in handy.  Save me from needing to pick a pack up at the drugstore.

I'm glad they are not sending me repeats, the boobie tape (there's like not enough to tape 



) or the eye rock, they don't work with my eye lids.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> August 2012 Box 20


----------



## Sarah Wood (Aug 10, 2012)

according to my BOX tab, i will be getting the box #6.





Which looks fine to me.  I hope the eyelineer is a colorful one instead of black, only because i already have black atm.  but even if it is, i will use it eventually.  i have heard wonderful things about the yu-be, so thats nice too.  my pkg wt is .4840


----------



## denise89 (Aug 10, 2012)

Does anyone know if everyone gets the Juicy perfume for sure? It was not listed in my box but it was shown in the picture. Do you think I'm still getting it?


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's the trade thread
> 
> ...


 Thanks. Once i actually receive my box i will check it out!


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I didn't think YOU thought there's a superiority to one skin tone or another - I think I just bristled a little at the way it sounded in general, because that's sort of the message (it is slowly changing, I'll admit) that has prevailed from fashion and western culture, which is historically why a lot of people with darker skin have tried lightening it. Re-reading it, my sarcasm came off a little harsh, and so I apologize too.


 NO biggie. That's the thing about writing and texting,  people all ways misconstrue each others points. I tend to be defensive so i read defensively. Its something Ive been working on myself.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Aug 10, 2012)

Ohhh I'm getting box 9 yayy it's the only one with the stretch mark creme! =)


----------



## xoxoelyse (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if everyone gets the Juicy perfume for sure? It was not listed in my box but it was shown in the picture. Do you think I'm still getting it?


 It was in the picture for my moms, but not on the BB website to review, so I don't think so. I'm not getting it either.


----------



## astokes (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if everyone gets the Juicy perfume for sure? It was not listed in my box but it was shown in the picture. Do you think I'm still getting it?


 If it was shown in the picture I'm pretty sure you'll get it. it's not showing up because the Juicy perfume is not in the shop yet.


----------



## denise89 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If it was shown in the picture I'm pretty sure you'll get it. it's not showing up because the Juicy perfume is not in the shop yet.


 Great, thanks!!


----------



## Pellen (Aug 10, 2012)

Box 14 for me!!!!!! I am thrilled a eyeshadow and a pretty big sample of Ms. Jessies!!!! I couldn't even care about the rest of it with those 2 things!!


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 10, 2012)

Ugh. I am getting box 7 with the tanning products, glorified Qtips, and DDF brightener... all of which I won't use. I give each box three months trial period but I have to say I am not impressed with BB after the first two boxes I have received.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 10, 2012)

Okay, my box is even less exciting than it was to begin with, that Stila sample is just a card with a sample. Laaaaame. lol.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 10, 2012)

Aww..I really enjoyed the tanning products when i got them..didn't make me orange and the Intensive ones were easy to use. Sorry to all you bummed out girls! Gift or trade them away!


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Aug 10, 2012)

Okay, apparently I'm blind. I don't see my box! I'm happy with it, but I don't see it on the list. 






The site says I'm getting:

Oscar Blandi Jasmine Conditioner

Noir Long Wear eyeliner in Forever Noir DDFÂ® Brightening Cleanser   And the perfume &amp; razor


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Aww..I really enjoyed the tanning products when i got them..didn't make me orange and the Intensive ones were easy to use. Sorry to all you bummed out girls! Gift or trade them away!


Usually tanning products irritate my skin and to be perfectly honest I have no desire to be more tan. I am attached to my paleness lol. The good news is that my family and friends love it that I am so picky because they get all my unwanted samples. Either way, I am all over that razor and perfume haha.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Aug 10, 2012)

Go figure. I received those AWFUL Eye Rock Stickers in February on my main sub, and guess what i'm getting on my 2nd, 3 month old sub? YEP the eye stickers again. At least i have my other box to look forward to (not peeking)

Let me know if ANYONE out there would trade their tanning stuff for:






The eye stickers, hand soap, perfume, or shampoo shown here.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Aug 10, 2012)

Go figure. I received those AWFUL Eye Rock Stickers in February on my main sub, and guess what i'm getting on my 2nd, 3 month old sub? YEP the eye stickers again. At least i have my other box to look forward to (not peeking)

Let me know if ANYONE out there would trade their tanning stuff for:






The eye stickers, hand soap, perfume, or shampoo shown here.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Aug 10, 2012)

I usually don't peak at my box on the Birchbox website, but I'm actually pleasantly surprised I did this time.

I'm getting box 1, but it won't be here until the 15th


Razor- _I can always use another razor_ 
Caldrea Hand soap- _Worth a try, I hope there's enough in the sample packet_

DDF brightening Cleanser- _I've tried DDF before and have liked it, but it was a tiny sample. I"m excited to try it again, especially since I can usually find it at TJMaxx_

Viva La Juicy La Fleur- _Not to excited about this one, I didn't really like the original Viva La Juicy, but I'm willing to give it a try_

per-fekt Beauty Lash Perfection Gel- _I'm really excited about this one, I'm always looking for good mascara for my lashes  _


----------



## motherofall6 (Aug 10, 2012)

box 18 is what im getting, i think im the only one that likes viva la juicy


----------



## AthenaBolina (Aug 10, 2012)

Ok, I'm confused ladies...one of my boxes has a Pixi Blush in it, but i can't figure out which box # it is.  help? it also has the caldrea hand soap, brightening cleanser and the perfume and razor.  That doesn't have a delivery date till the 14th!! ugh.  The weight is .7010

My other box seems to be #9.  That has the jouer lip gloss, right?


----------



## karenX (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *motherofall6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> box 18 is what im getting, i think im the only one that likes viva la juicy


 I didn't like the original, but I'm not into fruity scents. I'm pretty open to the one in this months box, since it's more floral. Hope I like it.


----------



## karenX (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AthenaBolina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I'm confused ladies...one of my boxes has a Pixi Blush in it, but i can't figure out which box # it is.  help? it also has the caldrea hand soap, brightening cleanser and the perfume and razor.  That doesn't have a delivery date till the 14th!! ugh.  The weight is .7010
> 
> My other box seems to be #9.  That has the jouer lip gloss, right?


 it was a box # in the upper 30s. 34? 37?

It should say on your box page what the actual box # is. The ones Zadi has listed are out of order, and not complete.


----------



## AthenaBolina (Aug 10, 2012)

This is my "mystery box" that I can't find pics of.  it has the weight of .7010


----------



## AthenaBolina (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it was a box # in the upper 30s. 34? 37?
> 
> It should say on your box page what the actual box # is. The ones Zadi has listed are out of order, and not complete.


 where would I find that? i can't seem to find it  on there at all.

never mind...i fgured it out.  Box #34!!


----------



## astokes (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AthenaBolina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Box #34.


----------



## astokes (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AthenaBolina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY! Especially because BB is out of the shade I use. I actually put some tint on my inner arm last night to see how long it would stay. It's still there after a full night's sleep!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *motherofall6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> box 18 is what im getting, i think im the only one that likes viva la juicy


 Love Juicy perfumes.. I find them fun, flirty, and fruity lol. I always get complimented when I wear them.


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 10, 2012)

> I am getting some seriously amazing boxes this month: Plus the razor in each box as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> AND


 Lucky you! I am dying to try out the Miss Jessie's products. I just got my tracking number yesterday (stil no info on it) and am disappointed that I am getting the box with the cleanser, wipes and q-tips.. I thought since that box went out in the first shipment wave that I wouldn't get it.


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 10, 2012)

Back to Top
Results for 9102969011966039028377                Help           



 Print
  PackageID:
MI12003bb2632230
Sequence Number:
040950804120958586
Zip Code:
77070
Weight (lbs.):
0.6750
Projected Delivery Date:
Aug 10 2012
       





Delivery Confirmation Information

*Delivery Confirmation Number: 9102969011966039028377*
Date/Time
Event Name
Location
10 Aug 2012 08:09 Package Sorted by local post office
HOUSTON, TX 10 Aug 2012 08:01 Package delivered by local post office
HOUSTON, TX 10 Aug 2012 06:13 Received by the local post office
HOUSTON, TX 08 Aug 2012 10:41 Shipment Info Received by Post Office
HOUSTON, TX 
Date
Description
Location
Aug 8 2012 Ready for post office entry Austin, TX Aug 8 2012 Package received by dest MI facility Austin, TX Aug 4 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Aug 4 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Aug 4 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY 



At work and just tracked my box.. Can someone explain to me how it says it was delivered at 08:01 abut sorted at 08:09??? this is weird


----------



## CaWo (Aug 10, 2012)

Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+ 
Buy
 
LÃ„RABARÂ® Ã¼ber 
Buy
 
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur 
Buy
 
DDFÂ® Brightening Cleanser 
Buy
 
LiQWd Professional Volumizing Catalyst 

Thought everyone was getting the razor??


----------



## PaulaG (Aug 10, 2012)

My Box History just updated.  I am receiving Box 32:





It contains :

Twistband Hair Tie 6-pack

LARABAR uber

Miss Jessie's Original Stretch Silkening Creme

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur

PIXI Beauty Sheer Cheek Gel

edit:  Forgot to add the razor!

My long curly hair is very happy with this box.  I'm also excited to try the PIXI Beauty Sheer Cheek Gel.


----------



## serendipity720 (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't know what box number mine is but I'm getting:

C.O Bigelow mentha lip shine

eye rock design liner

juice beauty oil free moisturizer

viva la juicy perfume

razor

I'm not too excited about the razor because I already have it so will probably gift it to someone. I am okay with the perfume, I am hoping its a spray bottle. If its not I'll just mix it with lotion and after a bath rub myself up real good with a ton of scented lotion. I am happy about the lip shine, I am sure its prolly full sized, will use the face moisturizer but It looks sooooo small. The only thing I'm not too excited about it the eye rock design liner things, not too excited about stick on liner. I'll try it, but I doubt its gonna be amazing or anything. Over all I'm happy anyway because my box is worth like 23 dollars or something, and this is my first month without food. I kinda wish I would of gotten a pixi make-up item (like the blush, check stain, lip products) but you can't always have the best box and for sure mine isn't the worth one! I got really good boxes the last two months. I didn't really think any of the boxes this month were amazing or anything.


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Aug 10, 2012)

Is the razor listed on your page? I got another box with the Larabar and the razor is not listed. I was kinda annoyed I got a bar instead of a razor for my extra.

Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Box History just updated.  I am receiving Box 32:





It contains :

Twistband Hair Tie 6-pack

LARABAR uber

Miss Jessie's Original Stretch Silkening Creme

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur

PIXI Beauty Sheer Cheek Gel

edit:  Forgot to add the razor!

My long curly hair is very happy with this box.  I'm also excited to try the PIXI Beauty Sheer Cheek Gel.


----------



## serendipity720 (Aug 10, 2012)

my box showed the razor, and my box also showed the perfume, all five items were shown


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lucky you! I am dying to try out the Miss Jessie's products. I just got my tracking number yesterday (stil no info on it) and am disappointed that I am getting the box with the cleanser, wipes and q-tips.. I thought since that box went out in the first shipment wave that I wouldn't get it.


Go to their website! You can get two samples for free! And they are substantial ones!!!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Aug 10, 2012)

my box isnt even listed in the spoilers... 

Products in Your August Box 



Schick Hydro Silk Razor
 



Caldrea Hand Soap
Ships Free



Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
Ships Free



DDFÂ® Brightening Cleanser
Ships Free


----------



## serendipity720 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my box isnt even listed in the spoilers...
> 
> ...


 I love that blush! I wish I would of got a make-up product this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *motherofall6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> box 18 is what im getting, i think im the only one that likes viva la juicy


 i like it too.. this is viva la juicy le fleur..


----------



## PaulaG (Aug 10, 2012)

I just checked and I do not have the razor in my box or showing up in my product list.  My box is #32


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just checked and I do not have the razor in my box or showing up in my product list.  My box is #32


Yeah, we got the larabar as our extra not the razor. Aren't we lucky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> With the razor my box is pretty good value-wise, without its ok.


----------



## Dots (Aug 10, 2012)

I just checked mine and it isn't supposed to be here for at least five more days. Looks like I am getting a "leftover" Stila Liner in this box but am okay with that as I do like that product and didn't get any liners in the previous boxes.


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 10, 2012)

i'm getting this and have been reading on what it does....

 






does anyone know if it is going to fade my freckles away, If so i will have no use for it. I love my freckled face.


----------



## PDubA (Aug 10, 2012)

Its Box 7 for me, seems like an OK box def not my favorite.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 10, 2012)

I've updated the list since Box 4's image was listed for Box 5 so everything is one box up (Box 5 was Box 6's image, etc). There are a total of 37 boxes but only 36 pages are up, I think it was box 32 that was completely missing.


----------



## karenX (Aug 10, 2012)

No - It's not a bleaching agent. It basically is a cleanser that works like AHAs, sloughing away dead skin and surface hyperpigmentation/sun damage. It wouldn't be deep enough to take off freckles, especially as an agent that you're washing off rather than leaving on like a serum.



> Originally Posted by *imakraziebubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm getting this and have been reading on what it does....
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 10, 2012)

Just got my box in (box 16) and I must say, yet again, the Stila card sample is laaaaame. If it wasn't for the razor and the Viva La Juicy Le Fleur that everyone seems to have got anyway, I would have been uber disappointed with my box. That said, I'm loving the perfume.


----------



## randerso (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PlayinWitMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, apparently I'm blind. I don't see my box! I'm happy with it, but I don't see it on the list.
> 
> ...


 Me too! Unless I am taking crazy pills, the box isn't on the spoiler list. Maybe ours is the mysterious Box 32 that wouldn't load ... ooooh.

Zadi, here is the box picture if you want to add to the OP:


----------



## lindalou3 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Go figure. I received those AWFUL Eye Rock Stickers in February on my main sub, and guess what i'm getting on my 2nd, 3 month old sub? YEP the eye stickers again. At least i have my other box to look forward to (not peeking)
> 
> ...


----------



## AthenaBolina (Aug 10, 2012)

I just posted this above...it's box #34.  I'm getting it too.  So excited to try the blush!!



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my box isnt even listed in the spoilers...
> 
> ...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Yay im getting 2 box#6  Has anyone gotten one yet? Im curious which colors were sent out...


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 10, 2012)

> You should never receive the same product twice in your boxes.Â  I would suggest contacting birchbox customer service to let them know.Â  Hopefully they'll make it right somehow.


 It sounds as if she got it twice, but on two different subs. Nothing you can do about that.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Melissalynne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I think they track it by your shipping address though because I tried using my boyfriends and stuff and it came up at checkout that "Order not placed. You can only receive one order of free samples". I was sooooo disappointed!
> 
> ...


 open up a new account with a different email address. i got more samples that way


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *AthenaBolina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## PaulaG (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just checked and I do not have the razor in my box or showing up in my product list.  My box is #32


 This is box #32 but my link says 32-1, maybe there are different configurations for #32 (which doesn't make much sense, you would think they would just create another number.

It contains :

Twistband Hair Tie 6-pack

LARABAR uber

Miss Jessie's Original Stretch Silkening Creme

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur

PIXI Beauty Sheer Cheek Gel

The razor is not listed on my dashboard so i think my extra is the LARABAR


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lindalou3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You should never receive the same product twice in your boxes.  I would suggest contacting birchbox customer service to let them know.  Hopefully they'll make it right somehow.


 she's getting a repeat  item on a separate sub, that doesn't violate any of bb's rules, if you get a second subscription you up for any samples past and present that have been in boxes. they offer no guarantee against duplicates in multiple subs


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Aug 11, 2012)

> Me too! Unless I am taking crazy pills, the box isn't on the spoiler list. Maybe ours is the mysterious Box 32 that wouldn't load ... ooooh. Zadi, here is the box picture if you want to add to the OP:


 This is box 36. I got it yesterday. Both of my boxes this month were pretty underwhelming. I'm sure I will like a least some of it though. I always do! The last few months have been pretty awesome for me from birchbox on both of my accounts. Birchbox is still my fav sub. It's the best deal when you figure in that on average you get back $5 in points. I feel like I was due for a dud month lol.


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is box #32 but my link says 32-1, maybe there are different configurations for #32 (which doesn't make much sense, you would think they would just create another number.
> 
> ...


It sounds silly, but I keep getting the dud extras.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know others would disagree, but I REALLY REALLY wanted the bandaids and I got men's cologne and a ziploc bag. Then I saw the razor and was like, I have one but value and not another tiny food treat. Then I get the larabar...........Go Figure


----------



## GiggleBlush (Aug 11, 2012)

I checked the website, not expecting the box to be up, but there it was! Box #18. I'm really excited about this box. I swear, ever since I cancelled and re-subbed I've been getting better boxes, haha. I'm considering getting a second subscription, but not sure how to configure it so that I get two very different boxes. I'm loving Birchbox right now!


----------



## karenX (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GiggleBlush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I checked the website, not expecting the box to be up, but there it was! Box #18. I'm really excited about this box. I swear, ever since I cancelled and re-subbed I've been getting better boxes, haha. I'm considering getting a second subscription, but not sure how to configure it so that I get two very different boxes. I'm loving Birchbox right now!


 same here. my boxes have been a LOT better and more aligned to my profile since I resubscribed.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 11, 2012)

is what's listed for box 20 correct? that's definitely the box picture i have on my profile, but the items listed to the side are totally off.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 11, 2012)

I am so excited to be getting box #17. This is my second face mask from Wei. I got the sheets before.

I don't know what is up with USPS. Usually when USPS gets it early in the morning I get it later that same day. This time it has been in San Diego since the 9th and still has not moved to my local post office. Its a 12 minute drive from me right now so close yet so far! I don't think my boxes usually go to San Diego when I think about it though. I think it usually comes straight to one of the Chula Vista post offices.


----------



## mjadams92 (Aug 11, 2012)

My box doesn't seem to be on the spoiler's list. Here's what I am eagerly awaiting:





My box includes: Schick Hydro Silk Razor, C.O. Bigelow Mentha Lip Shine, Juice Beauty Oil-Free Moisturizer, Eye Rock Designer Eyeliner, and Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy Le Fleur


----------



## cheetahchirps (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GiggleBlush*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## serendipity720 (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjadams92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box doesn't seem to be on the spoiler's list. Here's what I am eagerly awaiting:
> 
> ...


 thats what I'm getting too, what do you think about it? I'm kinda disappointed there isn't any make-up.... I'm excited for the mentha lip shine, and not very excited about the eye rock designer eyeliner but I will still try it. I already have the razor so I'm gifting that to someone....


----------



## karenX (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm, this is interesting. How many months did you wait before you resubscribed and how long did you have to wait to get off the list again? I noticed my second sub seems to always get better boxes than my original box and always comes first. I'm just grateful that (so far) they're not identical.


 I cancelled last December, after 8 months of BB, and renewed in April(received May box). I was not put on the wait list at all, though.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjadams92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box doesn't seem to be on the spoiler's list. Here's what I am eagerly awaiting:
> 
> ...


 it's #20, i believe. it just has the items from the previous box listed next to it on the thread.


----------



## brandarae (Aug 11, 2012)

Received a shipping notice late yesterday. This is what I'm getting:

  


.
Schick Hydro Silk Razor 
Buy
 
Oribe Shampoo for Beautiful Color 
Buy
 
Oribe Conditioner for Beautiful Color 
Buy
 
Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss 
Buy
 
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur 
Buy
 
Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream 
Buy


----------



## miss6aby (Aug 12, 2012)

I am getting box #1 I am shocked that they included the perfekt lash gel in the video but it is only in one box? Glad I got it though...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GiggleBlush (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm, this is interesting. How many months did you wait before you resubscribed and how long did you have to wait to get off the list again? I noticed my second sub seems to always get better boxes than my original box and always comes first. I'm just grateful that (so far) they're not identical.


 I cancelled after four months and resubscribed for the next. I don't think I was on the wait list for that. It is interesting, though...I wonder what changed the second time around?


----------



## Hellaine (Aug 12, 2012)

***Uhg, posted in wrong forum.  Good job new person!


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 12, 2012)

so out of boredom, i went to the @birchboxops twitter page to tell them about a product missing from my box, and i see that most of their responses were " so sorry your disappointed. DM us your email or send us an email to [email protected], we'd love to help!"  https://twitter.com/BirchboxOps

*it should be "you're" and not "your". one of my top grammar pet peeves*

i am glad that i am in the minority that actually likes their box this month but i suppose that bb will have to do major damage control this month.  i am expecting big things next month since their two year anniversary is in september


----------



## CaliMel (Aug 12, 2012)

My box is #22. It's alright. Honestly I'm really really sick of lipglosses. I wear them,but I have probably 7 of them now thanks to beauty subs.

I am actually glad this one is not full sized because there's just no way I'll use the full size up before it goes bad since I have so many to rotate through!

The rest of it is okay but not anything amazing to me.


----------



## GiggleBlush (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so out of boredom, i went to the @birchboxops twitter page to tell them about a product missing from my box, and i see that most of their responses were " so sorry your disappointed. DM us your email or send us an email to [email protected], we'd love to help!"  https://twitter.com/BirchboxOps
> 
> ...


 Ooh I didn't know it was their two year anniversary! That's exciting! I'm sure they'll do something special for that. 

Also, that's a huge pet peeve of mine as well. It bugs me even more when companies or advertisers flub that up.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Aug 13, 2012)

> I cancelled after four months and resubscribed for the next. I don't think I was on the wait list for that. It is interesting, though...I wonder what changed the second time around?


 I'm thinking they're trying not to lose you again, since it happened in at least two cases.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so out of boredom, i went to the @birchboxops twitter page to tell them about a product missing from my box, and i see that most of their responses were " so sorry your disappointed. DM us your email or send us an email to [email protected], we'd love to help!"  https://twitter.com/BirchboxOps
> 
> ...


 Hopefully you're right.  And p.s--one of my biggest grammar pet peeves too!!!!


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm thinking they're trying not to lose you again, since it happened in at least two cases.


 I doubt they'd be too concerned about losing a subscriber, seeing as how the wait list is 4 weeks long.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AthenaBolina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just posted this above...it's box #34.  I'm getting it too.  So excited to try the blush!!


  Yay, box twins!!! I am stoked to try the blush too! I'm also itching to find out what is making it so heavy--it weighs .7010! I know that heavier does not equal better, but I'm pretty happy with this month.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Aug 13, 2012)

i got box 34 today..  LOVE IT!  think it may be my fave so far...  i love everything in it...  and the ddf face cleanser is a huge 2 oz!!!!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Love Juicy perfumes.. I find them fun, flirty, and fruity lol. I always get complimented when I wear them.


 i do too! i personally love perfume samples...  i love stashing them in all my bags, coat pockets, etc...  i love having a fragrance handy .....always!


----------



## kcrowebird (Aug 13, 2012)

Looks like I am getting boxes 15 and 21. Meh.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i do too! i personally love perfume samples...  i love stashing them in all my bags, coat pockets, etc...  i love having a fragrance handy .....always!


 Yep, same here! I also always carry a small lotion with me, perfumed and plain. That way I can keep my hands moisturized and use the perfumed lotion to dab some scent onto my skin if my testers run empty!


----------



## angelacmoo (Aug 13, 2012)

I got Box 2 and it's seriously disappointing!!  This only my second month so I hope it'll get better.  I could have done without the razor and the neither the hair oil or the lotion are samples I am interested in-- plus they are both so small, maybe one time use for both!  The only good thing is the mascara.  I just edited my profile on the birchbox site and will wait and see for next month.  I'm jealous of all the great stuff other people got.  It really seems like my box was one of the worst ones!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angelacmoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Box 2 and it's seriously disappointing!!  This only my second month so I hope it'll get better.  I could have done without the razor and the neither the hair oil or the lotion are samples I am interested in-- plus they are both so small, maybe one time use for both!  The only good thing is the mascara.  I just edited my profile on the birchbox site and will wait and see for next month.  I'm jealous of all the great stuff other people got.  It really seems like my box was one of the worst ones!


 I thought your box was pretty neat; I secretly hoped to get some Shu Umera, but didn't. Stick around and give it a trial run. It seems a lot of ladies were underwhelmed this month.


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got box 34 today..  LOVE IT!  think it may be my fave so far...  i love everything in it...  and the ddf face cleanser is a huge 2 oz!!!!


 Thanks for sharing the size of the cleanser, since I am getting it in a trade I was wondering about that. The Miss Jessies I am trading for it is also 2 oz, so it works out perfectly!


----------



## denise89 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm so annoyed that I got the stretch mark cream because nothing ever works on my stretch marks. Its too bad cause its a pretty good size! Anyone willing to trade for the DDF cleanser or any Pixi products?

Also does anyone know if the miss jessies products are only for people with naturally curly hair?


----------



## Anneke V (Aug 14, 2012)

Box 14 arrived yesterday. The Blue Copper sample is a nice size and I like the product. A lot of the skin samples I've received have been too irritating for me to use.

I feel like there was very little in the box... it just seemed empty. The hand soap - maybe 2 handwashes per packet. IDK - not exciting. The perfume..well, I'll use it but it is pretty small. Also I put in on 2 hours ago and I think the scent has completely faded already.

I got the Q-tips, but in the lip version (I think it is full size) but this is one of those products I don't understand. Why would I pay $5 for an inconvient form of lipbalm? It's so much more expensive than blistex or whatever and takes up more space and only has 24 applications. It's pretty oily too. I'm mystified by the product (much as I was by the Tili bags - who would buy them?). I would say I am "meh" on the box. Last months was certainly better for me.


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 14, 2012)

Still no shipping notification, box update page, or tracking info.


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello! I am new to Birchbox. This is my 1st box and  I got box #5 this time. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august2012/august12box5

This box included the razor, Juicy perfume sample, soap sample, yu-be sample and eyeliner (seems a little light compared to other "reviews" I am reading by other bloggers/users). Womp, womp.

Did anyone get the Stila eyeliner? Do you have issues "twisting up" your eyeliner? I used mine this morning but can't get it to twist up to get more product up.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jamiestarlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello! I am new to Birchbox. This is my 1st box and  I got box #5 this time. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august2012/august12box5
> 
> ...


 That's a 20 dollar eyeliner, so its a pretty good box, actually.


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a 20 dollar eyeliner, so its a pretty good box, actually.


It's not worth $20 if I am only able to use the very tip that is showing out of the factory. I can't get it to twist up, it just clicks and doesn't push any more product out. Was wondering if any other subscribers had this same issue?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jamiestarlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's not worth $20 if I am only able to use the very tip that is showing out of the factory. I can't get it to twist up, it just clicks and doesn't push any more product out. Was wondering if any other subscribers had this same issue?


 If it's defective, contact BB and see about a replacement.


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If it's defective, contact BB and see about a replacement.


Thanks. I didn't even know that was a possibility!


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 14, 2012)

> Also does anyone know if the miss jessies products are only for people with naturally curly hair?


 It depends on the product (and your hair). My hair is stick straight and I love the Super Slip Sudsy Shampoo and can use the Creme de la Creme conditioner occassionally (but that is because my hair doesn't like too much protein, not because it is straight)


----------



## alice blue (Aug 14, 2012)

My original box:





The box they now say they are sending:





Quite a comedown! 

The only thing that I could remotely like is the lotion. But I'm sure it will be the 

pom scent and not almond. They go from the $2 (each) nail polish remover wipes

to a $5 pack of pre-moistened q-tips??? The cleanser, I don't experiment much

with cleanser, so thanks! Perfume--yuck, I hate Juicy. The razor? I can't shave

my legs with razors with giant, padded blades. I would have been less POed if

they hadn't offered the better box first. Do they send the better boxes to those

who've bought things? I was saving my points and planned on buying something

next month, but spending $10 to get $5 off isn't saving anything, unless you 

are getting things you like/use with the $10. I won't have 200 points this month, but

would have next month.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Anneke V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 14 arrived yesterday. The Blue Copper sample is a nice size and I like the product. A lot of the skin samples I've received have been too irritating for me to use.
> 
> ...


 i compared box sizes (july &amp; aug) and this months is shaped differently so the razor would fit..  i felt mine seemed empty too, but i think thats why............


----------



## wadedl (Aug 15, 2012)

My box arrived today. Those Wei samples are teeny tiny!


----------



## Dots (Aug 16, 2012)

Just got my box, pretty happy with it actually. Got the Stila Liner...in Stargazer, I think?! That made the box worth it. I'm sorry that many of you weren't so happy with the boxes this month, but let's hope that makes the next box extra great for you. This is my first BB with a big ticket item in it...but I still got to try some cool items from the other boxes.


----------



## karenX (Aug 16, 2012)

Box 4 arrived for me yesterday. I was really happy with it, compared to the other boxes I've seen.

I *love* the cleanser. It's fantastic 






The Pomegranate body butter is actually not bad at all. I'm not normally into pomegranate scents. They tend to be overwhelmingly fruity. This one was very softly scented, and the texture of the butter was great!

I'm not really a fan of Juicy, but the floral tester wasn't bad. I could see myself at least using the sample, though I doubt seriously that I'd ever buy it. The razor seems nice. I usually use Venus Embrace, and am VERY loyal to it. Probably won't switch, but I haven't tried the new razor yet, so we'll see. 

I already know and like Miss Jessie's products. I received 2 of the big Pillow Soft Curls package samples. I'll definitely use them.

All in all, not a bad month for me.

Also had two friends sign up this month on my recommendation. VERY relieved to see that they both got pretty decent boxes, and seem super happy with what they got. I had been worried.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also had two friends sign up this month on my recommendation. VERY relieved to see that they both got pretty decent boxes, and seem super happy with what they got. I had been worried.


 It's like when you really want to introduce someone to your favorite TV show, and you're so worried about if they like it or not that you don't even hear what the actors are saying!


----------



## Elara (Aug 16, 2012)

I received box #22 and my perfume sample was missing the spray top.  It fell out of the card when I picked it up and there was no sprayer in the paper it was wrapped in.  I emailed them and hopefully will get a response soon.  Why do they send things out like that?  Whomever is packing the boxes should have noticed that it was missing since it would have fallen out for them too.  Just aggravating.


----------



## Chrissy Minick (Aug 16, 2012)

I also received Box 5. My Eyeliner doesn't twist up at all either.


----------



## emacaroon (Aug 16, 2012)

How are y'all figuring out what Box # you are receiving?  My box had the razor, Oribe shampoo samples, Joeur lipgloss, Juicy perfume, and that's about it.  Disappointed!  The lipgloss is tiny.  The BB were pretty good up until now.  Any ideas how to jazz the boxes up??


----------



## morre22 (Aug 17, 2012)

My box didn't have the shaver, I got a larabar instead but my husband stole it lol


----------



## kalmekrzy (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks!  I did not know that.  I sure hope so.  I think I will send them an email just in case!


 I got the carded samples as well and I emailed them about it. What was their response to your email? 

I sure hope I don't get their "so sorry" email like I did when I sent them an email about the self tanners I received in my other box. Everywhere that  I applied the self tanner, I had A SEVERE allergic reaction and broke out in hives. They were horrible. I sent an email to Birchbox and they replied with a "so sorry" type of email. I told them how incredibly disappointed I was in this month's box. They are nothing but foil packets that I can get for free. And their response was that they were better because they saved me a trip to the store where I could receive free samples. 

And now they send a carded Stilia sample instead of the tube that was pictured. It's ridiculous. Their customer service is not the greatest. Two companies that I have had a fantastic customer service from was Sample Society (they sent a brand new tube of mascara when the one I got was dried up) and Conscious Box, they sent a sample of a Wellita(?) product when I didn't get one in my box.   I'm going to have to seriously think about what sample boxes to keep. Birchbox struck out with both boxes this month.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kalmekrzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the carded samples as well and I emailed them about it. What was their response to your email?
> 
> ...


 I'm so sorry you are so allergic to them!! Did you look at the ingredient list and try to pinpoint which ingredient it was so you can avoid it again in the future? My sister is allergic to neosporin. So random.

This was the response I got from them.

_Hi Molly,_

Thanks for reaching out. So sorry for the confusion! What is listed in your account is the full size option to buy, the card is the sample version that you were supposed to receive.

Please let me know if I can assist further  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's $44 for one fluid oz of foundation. No wonder they sent out those tiny samples...


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _Hi Molly,_
> 
> ...


 At least they didn't XOXOXOX you.  I wonder sometimes if I'm the only person who finds the way BB answers emails to be really grating.  It's like a grown-ass woman who dots her "i"s with hearts.  (Apologies in advance to anyone who does this)


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At least they didn't XOXOXOX you.  I wonder sometimes if I'm the only person who finds the way BB answers emails to be really grating.  It's like a grown-ass woman who dots her "i"s with hearts.  (Apologies in advance to anyone who does this)


oh no, she xo'ed me. but only one and only in lowercase letters, which somehow makes it a little bit better??


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Aug 17, 2012)

> i got box 34 today..Â  LOVE IT!Â  think it may be my fave so far...Â  i love everything in it...Â  and the ddf face cleanser is a huge 2 oz!!!!


 I L-O-V-E the face cleanser.....I love it so much that I'm kind of annoyed I blew all my points on a full size dermalogica mirofoliant a couple months ago lol. However, the DDF is better for the summer months for me b/c it kinda dries my skin a little and I need that inthe summer months because I tend to get a lil greazy Italian when it's hot, ya dig? Lol apologies in advance for the greazy Italian comment girls but I speak the truth...I'm Italian and I get prettttttyy greasy in the summer!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Aug 17, 2012)

> At least they didn't XOXOXOX you. Â I wonder sometimes if I'm the only person who finds the way BB answers emails to be really grating. Â It's like a grown-ass woman who dots her "i"s with hearts. Â (Apologies in advance to anyone who does this)


 Hahaha I'm 32 years old and I still sign with x's and o's and dot i's with hearts! I should probably stop lol.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hahaha I'm 32 years old and I still sign with x's and o's and dot i's with hearts! I should probably stop lol.


 LOL I do too--like with my girlfriends!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Aug 17, 2012)

> LOL I do too--like with myÂ girlfriends! Â


 LOL yes me too. I wouldn't for say, an office memo (if I actually worked in an office). I think BB is trying to give that vibe, like they are your girlfriend. I agree though, that it would annoy me too if I got xoxo with a not so great customer service response.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL yes me too. I wouldn't for say, an office memo (if I actually worked in an office). I think BB is trying to give that vibe, like they are your girlfriend. I agree though, that it would annoy me too if I got xoxo with a not so great customer service response.


Now it just reminds me of Gossip Girl!

You know you love me.

XOXO,

       Birchbox


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I L-O-V-E the face cleanser.....I love it so much that I'm kind of annoyed I blew all my points on a full size dermalogica mirofoliant a couple months ago lol. However, the DDF is better for the summer months for me b/c it kinda dries my skin a little and I need that inthe summer months because I tend to get a lil greazy Italian when it's hot, ya dig? Lol apologies in advance for the greazy Italian comment girls but I speak the truth...I'm Italian and I get prettttttyy greasy in the summer!


Haha! I never made the greazy + Italian connection until just right now. I have terribly oily skin and conveniently come from Italian background. Hmmmm. Pizza anyone?


----------



## astokes (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Aug 17, 2012)

I have a question for anyone who got the Talika eyelash growth serum thing. Mine just had a doe foot applicator, but on the instructions it said to use the doe foot first and then the mascara brush over your lashes... Not sure if mine is defective or what.


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 17, 2012)

> I have a question for anyone who got the Talika eyelash growth serum thing. Mine just had a doe foot applicator, but on the instructions it said to use the doe foot first and then the mascara brush over your lashes... Not sure if mine is defective or what.Â


 yes, I got the same applicator, seems like this is the one they give out for the samples. Its stupid, but even though its a pain to use, the serum does work. I am noticing the difference and its been less than a week. I plan om getting the fullsize when I get my next 20% off coupon.


----------



## kalmekrzy (Aug 18, 2012)

> I'm so sorry you are so allergic to them!! Did you look at the ingredient list and try to pinpoint which ingredient it was so you can avoid it again in the future? My sister is allergic to neosporin. So random. This was the response I got from them. _Hi Molly, Thanks for reaching out. So sorry for the confusion! What is listed in your account is the full size option to buy, the card is the sample version that you were supposed to receive. Please let me know if I can assist further _  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  It's $44 for one fluid oz of foundation. No wonder they sent out those tiny samples...


 I still think they were being deceptive. They show a sample tube and given what others got in the other boxes (full size eyeliner, 2oz cleanser, blush, etc), I think they should've sent a tube instead of a crummy carded sample. This box stunk! As far as my allergic reaction to the self Tanner, I could've sworn I had used these before and never had a problem. But this time I broke out everywhere I used the wipes. I guess I could've use the stila sample to cover up the red blotches I have.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's what I was thinking Molly. Maybe they "have" to sign like that after doing the Gossip Girl box. Maybe the lead of the CS dept. mandated it. Lol


 Ha. I can only imagine that email!!

"we will now be signing all emails like we are 13 year old girls who watch Gossip Girl and Pretty Little Liars!"



> Originally Posted by *kalmekrzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still think they were being deceptive. They show a sample tube and given what others got in the other boxes (full size eyeliner, 2oz cleanser, blush, etc), I think they should've sent a tube instead of a crummy carded sample. This box stunk! As far as my allergic reaction to the self Tanner, I could've sworn I had used these before and never had a problem. But this time I broke out everywhere I used the wipes. I guess I could've use the stila sample to cover up the red blotches I have.


Haha, I like your attitude about using the Stila to cover your reaction. Too bad the Stila sample was tiny. How's your skin doing today?


----------



## karenX (Aug 18, 2012)

I've decided that the Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls sample reminds me greatly of my Clean(brand) Warm Cotton perfume. This is a REALLY GOOD thing. So it smells like fresh laundry.

A lot of the Miss Jessie's products I've tried in the past have smelled terrible/worked great... including my favourite, their Super Sweetback Treatment(which smells like flea shampoo).

Much happier with the Pillow Soft Curls stuff.


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 18, 2012)

I adore the Pillow Soft Curls. It literally gives me pillow soft bouncy curls. Amazing!

While the cleanser has been okay, it's nothing special so far. I'm using it and hoping the brightening effects come with time, however I DESPISE the smell. Hate the smell so much.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 18, 2012)

I got my box today (Box 37). Definitely not excited about it, but I am happy that the cleanser is so huge - it's 4.5 oz, more than half the size of the full size. I'm still bummed that I got the stupid Larabar instead of the razor.





DDF Brightening Cleanser: like I said, huge sample. Haven't tried it yet, but it sounds nice. 

LiQWD Professional Volumizing Catalyst: I like the sample packaging. It promises to add body and volume to hair...I don't really need body and volume, but I will try it and maybe the moisturizing benefits will at least do something for me. It smells nice. Probably a good product, just not for my needs. I've heard good things about the brand.

Dr. Jart + Waterfuse Beauty Balm: I already know I love this. I'm sad it's the tiny sample size like the first time BB sent it out, though. Hopefully I'll get at least a full use out of it.

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy La Fleur - it smells pretty nice. I'd never buy it, florals aren't my thing, they just don't suit me. But it definitely smells good.

Larabar Uber: BLAH. 

So, yeah. Not regretting canceling at this point (for the time being...I'm sure I'll be back). At least the cleanser alone makes the box worth it for me.


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Aug 18, 2012)

I got this same box and felt the exact same way. I was mad about the larabar and not the razor. I think the cleanser does make up for what I thought was a cruddy box. The liqwd and dr jart are something I at least want to try.



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today (Box 37). Definitely not excited about it, but I am happy that the cleanser is so huge - it's 4.5 oz, more than half the size of the full size. I'm still bummed that I got the stupid Larabar instead of the razor.
> 
> ...


----------



## karenX (Aug 19, 2012)

anyone else think the DDF cleanser smells like black licorice?

It's not bad... just strange.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 19, 2012)

I have yet to smell a DDF product that smells good!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone else think the DDF cleanser smells like black licorice?
> 
> It's not bad... just strange.


 A little bit...I don't think the cleanser smells GOOD, but luckily the scent doesn't bother me.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 20, 2012)

> > anyone else think the DDF cleanser smells like black licorice? It's not bad... just strange.Â
> 
> 
> A little bit...I don't think the cleanser smells GOOD, but luckily the scent doesn't bother me.


 I thought I read somewhere that one of the ingredients in the DDF cleanser is black licorice or licorice root. That is why it smells weird.


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone else think the DDF cleanser smells like black licorice?
> 
> It's not bad... just strange.


 I absolutely HATE the smell of that cleanser. It's working fine but the smell is bad. I can't place it exactly. I do hate black licorice so maybe that's it!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Aug 20, 2012)

I can't believe they substituted the razor for a Larabar! Thankfully, I got the razor, but I would be super upset if I got the bar instead. I was thinking everyone would get the razors, but I guess not. :/


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Aug 20, 2012)

The DDF cleanser smell is growing on me. It def has licorice root in it. It reminds me of Good 'n Plentys! Aw man....now I want some lol. Edited to fix my stupid auto correct


----------



## sasha3000 (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't believe they substituted the razor for a Larabar! Thankfully, I got the razor, but I would be super upset if I got the bar instead. I was thinking everyone would get the razors, but I guess not. :/


 they should have had enough razors to go around and if not, choose an appropriate substitute and not a food product


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 20, 2012)

My box finally came and it's missing one of the tanning item (not the two stupid wipes but that other item). No skin off my nose since I won't use it but still it was missing.


----------



## DiorAdora (Aug 21, 2012)

For anyone interested in the razor refills cvs has 4$ back in register rewards for it plus ur 4$ coupn saving 8$  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope this helps!


----------

